# How to Break in a new string instrument (guitar) ?



## michals231

Dear guitar friends, I would like to share with you how I start with a new guitar and break in the new guitar? 
￼Big day - New instrument is also a big challenge: How can you build a great relationship with your dream guitar?

What are your Ideas to break in a new instrument? 
￼
Take a look:


----------



## Brazing

I just play it one or two days and that's it. No problems for me.


----------

